# The TV and the Christian



## JOwen (Jan 11, 2007)

See this blog entry.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great stuff.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a very well-done post, but a little over-thought, in my opinion. Television is like most other things in life: if you don't let it control you, and if you are practiced at "eating the meat and throwing away the bones," it can be a useful tool.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts brothers. We can't let the potential for abuse rule our actions, but we must at times be aware of the dangers. Video games and the internet fall in the same circle for sure.

Blessings!


----------

